# Is Antifa Team Rocket?



## Tim Buckley (Jul 29, 2020)

Did Shigeru Miyasaki travelled in time and stole the idea of a bunch of hilariously weak self righteos thugs trying to "save" the world with violence from our time-line?

I think he did time travel to create the Pokemon games, this is a screenshot I took from an unaltered Pokemon Emerald game I was illegally playing on emulator.




This proves they know of 2020 please don't consume Nintendo.

They even have the faggy look and all, it can't be a coincidence.
Like Antifa that always change names and now is called riot gibs they always change their name to a new "team x" and they both always have a jew as their boss.



Also they want to remove facism and save the world by doing dumb shit like removing all the water in the planet, just like in real life they want to remove all cops which are blue like water, I have a case here.


----------



## Surf and TERF (Jul 29, 2020)

Is this a joke?


----------



## Null (Jul 29, 2020)

I said that simp was short for simpleton and people bullied me for it


----------



## Tim Buckley (Jul 29, 2020)

Surf and TERF said:


> Is this a joke?


No, if you're not going to take things seriously I'm going to have to ask you to leave politely.


Null said:


> I said that simp was short for simpleton and people bullied me for it


Not everyone is out there to get you Josh, you should ask Nintendo if they also stole the repeal 230 shit for their satanic games.

Simp was created on #current year and it means something extremely specific and this was and will be always the case.


----------



## GenericReviewerDraco (Jul 29, 2020)

Seems legit.


----------



## JoshPlz (Jul 29, 2020)

Depends. Does Team Rocket have an unexplainable hatred for trash cans too?


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Jul 29, 2020)

Null said:


> I said that simp was short for simpleton and people bullied me for it


In the words of Olivia Ofrendo


----------



## Slamerella (Jul 29, 2020)

This has to be bait. No one is dumb enough to actually think that Team Rocket just changes names and moves to whole different regions for domination.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jul 29, 2020)

Team Rocket you're supposed to hate. ANTIFA you're not, but hate anyway because of the bullshit they do.,

How dumb are you OP?


----------



## GHTD (Jul 29, 2020)

... what?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 29, 2020)

Looks like ANTIFA's blasting off agaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaain!


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Jul 29, 2020)

What pokemon ANTIFA would use?


----------



## Sperghetti (Jul 29, 2020)

Smug Chuckler said:


> What pokemon ANTIFA would use?



Trubbish.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Jul 29, 2020)

Smug Chuckler said:


> What pokemon ANTIFA would use?


If you can guess which one it is.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jul 29, 2020)

Null said:


> I said that simp was short for simpleton and people bullied me for it


... it isn't?


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Jul 29, 2020)

This is bullshit.

Jessie isn't nearly fat and ugly enough to be your average antifa-chick.


Edit : Also Emerald is god damn team Aqua and Magma, get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Jul 29, 2020)

Trump's Chosen said:


> If you can guess which one it is.
> 
> View attachment 1481534


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 29, 2020)

Smug Chuckler said:


> What pokemon ANTIFA would use?


Niggachu


----------



## Spooky Bones (Jul 29, 2020)

Nobody should be forced to read something this autistic before having morning coffee.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Jul 29, 2020)

Team Rocket was supposed to be organized crime. Their head has an Italian name, and they run pachinko palaces.


----------



## Ita Mori (Jul 29, 2020)

Antifa doesn't have a talking cat, or jailbait like Jessie. They are inferior on this evidence alone.
They both do have a naive rich kid who joined their ranks to find a semblance of fulfillment in life, though.



Smug Chuckler said:


> What pokemon ANTIFA would use?


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Jul 29, 2020)

Team Rocket has a better chance at capturing Pikachu than "real" communism ™ finally coming to fruition. At least capturing pikachu is an objective and straightforward goal.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Jul 29, 2020)

Smug Chuckler said:


> What pokemon ANTIFA would use?


The same boring predictable and trendy one everyone else uses like the other NPCs in the games, badly trained too.


TaimuRadiu said:


> Team Rocket was supposed to be organized crime. Their head has an Italian name, and they run pachinko palaces.


It never operated like the feared/respected Yakusa, but more like a bunch of young autistic LARPERs being useful idiots for an old corrupt asshole, also antifa is organized crime.


Jewelsmakerguy said:


> Team Rocket you're supposed to hate. ANTIFA you're not, but hate anyway because of the bullshit they do.,
> 
> How dumb are you OP?


This is the dumbest more naive and short-sighted post I read in a while, you actually retarded?


Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> Edit : Also Emerald is god damn team Aqua and Magma, get the fuck out of here.


Same shit, different asshole.


Ita Mori said:


> They both do have a naive rich kid who joined their ranks to find a semblance of fulfillment in life, though.


Where do you think the rest of their thousands of goons come from? Probably upper middle class Portland.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Jul 29, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> Same shit, different asshole.


Uhh no?

Team Rocket were like the Mob, they wanted money.

Team Aqua/Magma wanted to Flood the Earth..or Set fire to the Earth because "MUH ENVIRONMENT"


----------



## Tim Buckley (Jul 30, 2020)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> Uhh no?
> 
> Team Rocket were like the Mob, they wanted money.
> 
> Team Aqua/Magma wanted to Flood the Earth..or Set fire to the Earth because "MUH ENVIRONMENT"


Antifa is also composed of tree huggers and gibs maniacs.


----------



## tehpope (Jul 30, 2020)

Smug Chuckler said:


> What pokemon ANTIFA would use?


 goodra. As Brendaniel said, "The only pokemon to collect funkopops and watch rick and morty".


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Jul 30, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> Antifa is also composed of tree huggers and gibs maniacs.


yes but that is not fucking Team Rocket.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Jul 30, 2020)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> yes but that is not fucking Team Rocket.


Sure, and Game Freak is not releasing the same exact game every new generation for retard like you to buy it thinking is something different.


----------



## GenericReviewerDraco (Jul 30, 2020)

Chaos Theorist said:


> View attachment 1481590


Yes.


----------



## Surf and TERF (Jul 30, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> Sure, and Game Freak is not releasing the same exact game every new generation for retard like you to buy it thinking is something different.



Says the guy who invited us here to humor his deepthot fan theory about the pokemon universe.


----------



## FuckedUp (Jul 30, 2020)

Holy shit, how can you retards read the OP and actually think he's being serious? CWC could tell that's a shitpost.


----------



## Surf and TERF (Jul 30, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> Holy shit, how can you retards read the OP and actually think he's being serious? CWC could tell that's a shitpost.



Okay but consider that taking these shitposts seriously is also a part of the joke.


----------



## Basil II (Jul 30, 2020)

Null said:


> I said that simp was short for simpleton and people bullied me for it





Tim Buckley said:


> No, if you're not going to take things seriously I'm going to have to ask you to leave politely.
> 
> Not everyone is out there to get you Josh, you should ask Nintendo if they also stole the repeal 230 shit for their satanic games.
> 
> Simp was created on #current year and it means something extremely specific and this was and will be always the case.


Simp is a negroism that just means someone who's pussywhipped, Josh you had like a 5 hour conversation with Drexel before Simp became a large meme how do you not remember him saying it.


----------



## Null (Jul 30, 2020)

Basil II said:


> Simp is a negroism that just means someone who's pussywhipped, Josh you had like a 5 hour conversation with Drexel before Simp became a large meme how do you not remember him saying it.


I am certain it had meaning before black people said it and this is blackwashing.


----------



## Basil II (Jul 30, 2020)

Null said:


> I am certain it had meaning before black people said it and this is blackwashing.


I know it's been around for a very long time, Rick James has a song referencing the word from the fucking 80's.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 30, 2020)

Basil II said:


> I know it's been around for a very long time, Rick James has a song referencing the word from the fucking 80's.



Simp goes all the way back to the 1980s? Whoa.


----------



## Sperghetti (Jul 30, 2020)

I’m actually pretty sure it’s downright old-timey slang for calling someone a pathetic idiot, but the recent surge in popularity makes it almost impossible to search for proof.


----------



## Oglooger (Jul 30, 2020)

THIS IS JUST LIKE MY EPIC POKERINOS


----------



## Tim Buckley (Jul 30, 2020)

Surf and TERF said:


> Says the guy who invited us here to humor his deepthot fan theory about the pokemon universe.


Do no support Nintendo's satanic message


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Jul 30, 2020)

Null said:


> I said that simp was short for simpleton and people bullied me for it


It used to be, and was for over a century.  Then some dumbass misused it, a bunch of other dumbasses parroted the ur-dumbass, and now we have people desperately creating circuitous backronyms to "explain" why suddenly a word means something that makes no sense. 

From what I can tell, the earliest modern use that isn't vague or probably coincidental comes from 2012 and probably came from the MGTOW scene.  It _very_ recently went from an obscure code word that only edgy internet losers used to a tired way to signal that you're a fad-obsessed dork who loves YouTube personalities.

edit: removed ngrams link because it doesn't actually have relevance due to the fact that "simp" was also apparently an extremely common abbreviation for something in the old timey days



Basil II said:


> Simp is a negroism that just means someone who's pussywhipped, Josh you had like a 5 hour conversation with Drexel before Simp became a large meme how do you not remember him saying it.


People try really hard to prove that rappers were like totally saying it in 1980 therefore it's legitimate, but all known examples are _massive_ stretches.  For example, dictionary.com claims the line "Taking out all simps and suckers, y'all know the flavor, No Time" supports the new definition, even though it in no way does (and yes that's the entire context).  Wiktionary says the line "A lot of *simps* won't like this song / 'Cause them punks like to hit it and quit it / And I'd rather stay and play" from Baby Got Back supports it, but again, it really doesn't.  It's a massive cope because people would rather have the excuse that black people invented it, therefore it's cool.  When in reality it was probably a bunch of 17 year old white guys who were mad at the world.


----------



## Basil II (Jul 30, 2020)

Unassuming Local Guy said:


> It used to be, and was for over a century.  Then some dumbass misused it, a bunch of other dumbasses parroted the ur-dumbass, and now we have people desperately creating circuitous backronyms to "explain" why suddenly a word means something that makes no sense.
> 
> From what I can tell, the earliest modern use that isn't vague or probably coincidental comes from 2012 and probably came from the MGTOW scene.  It _very_ recently went from an obscure code word that only edgy internet losers used to a tired way to signal that you're a fad-obsessed dork who loves YouTube personalities.
> 
> ...


I'm just going off of listening to drexel say it back in 2019 and reading the definition of urban dictionary before the word became a big meme.


----------



## Alexander Thaut (Jul 30, 2020)

Smug Chuckler said:


> What pokemon ANTIFA would use?


They'd probably use pokemon that require friendship evolutions, but constantly whine about how they can't get the friendship evolution because of systematic oppression.

Also come on, Jessie and James have intelligence and a work ethic. Even Meowth fucking taught itself the language of another species. They pretty much kinda seem to be the equivalent of Team Rocket region scouts or something because they kinda just get sent, for free, to various regions for free and have clear health benefits. 

Also we know James is an incredibly competent trainer if he wants to be. Every pokemon of his bonds with him. Jessie a little less so, but that's more to do with being a 16 yr old girl.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Jul 30, 2020)

Unassuming Local Guy said:


> It used to be, and was for over a century.  Then some dumbass misused it, a bunch of other dumbasses parroted the ur-dumbass, and now we have people desperately creating circuitous backronyms to "explain" why suddenly a word means something that makes no sense.
> 
> From what I can tell, the earliest modern use that isn't vague or probably coincidental comes from 2012 and probably came from the MGTOW scene.  It _very_ recently went from an obscure code word that only edgy internet losers used to a tired way to signal that you're a fad-obsessed dork who loves YouTube personalities.
> 
> ...


That Baby Got Back line is the dumbest reach. If they're hitting it at all, then by the "new" definition they're not simps.


----------



## Puff (Aug 4, 2020)

Czargon the Red said:


> They'd probably use pokemon that require friendship evolutions, but constantly whine about how they can't get the friendship evolution because of systematic oppression.
> 
> Also come on, Jessie and James have intelligence and a work ethic. Even Meowth fucking taught itself the language of another species. They pretty much kinda seem to be the equivalent of Team Rocket region scouts or something because they kinda just get sent, for free, to various regions for free and have clear health benefits.
> 
> Also we know James is an incredibly competent trainer if he wants to be. Every pokemon of his bonds with him. Jessie a little less so, but that's more to do with being a 16 yr old girl.


I never really considered this but how old is James? Why is he travelling with a 16 year old girl?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Aug 4, 2020)

Smug Chuckler said:


> What pokemon ANTIFA would use?


Oddish.


----------



## Ineedahero (Aug 4, 2020)

Unassuming Local Guy said:


> It used to be, and was for over a century.  Then some dumbass misused it, a bunch of other dumbasses parroted the ur-dumbass, and now we have people desperately creating circuitous backronyms to "explain" why suddenly a word means something that makes no sense.
> 
> From what I can tell, the earliest modern use that isn't vague or probably coincidental comes from 2012 and probably came from the MGTOW scene.  It _very_ recently went from an obscure code word that only edgy internet losers used to a tired way to signal that you're a fad-obsessed dork who loves YouTube personalities.
> 
> ...


How is 'simp is short for simpering' a circuitous backronym?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 4, 2020)

Puff said:


> I never really considered this but how old is James? Why is he travelling with a 16 year old girl?



I'm pretty sure James is also 16


----------



## Puff (Aug 4, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> I'm pretty sure James is also 16


Are you sure? He seems sketchy to me.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 4, 2020)

Puff said:


> Are you sure? He seems sketchy to me.



He's 16, but he's also probably flamboyantly gay either way.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander Thaut (Aug 4, 2020)

Puff said:


> I never really considered this but how old is James? Why is he travelling with a 16 year old girl?


Jesse and James are around 16.


----------



## AMERICA (Aug 4, 2020)

Smug Chuckler said:


> What pokemon ANTIFA would use?


Tranny pokemon like Hattrene, Gardevoir, Azurill, and Sylveon.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Aug 4, 2020)

AMERICA said:


> Tranny pokemon like Hattrene, Gardevoir, Azurill, and Sylveon.



How about the ultimate tranny pokemon Ditto?


----------



## Baguette Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Smug Chuckler said:


> What pokemon ANTIFA would use?



Jynx, with terribly dyed hair.


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Aug 5, 2020)

Ineedahero said:


> How is 'simp is short for simpering' a circuitous backronym?


I have never once heard someone say that. They always say it stands for "sucker idolizing mediocre pussy", which is stupid as hell.

If people said the simpering thing I might buy that it's not a retarded word for retarded people. But they don't.


----------



## Kiyoshi's Wristbrace (Sep 14, 2020)

They're as subtle as Team Rocket in fake mustaches, that's for sure.


----------



## All Cops Are Based (Sep 15, 2020)

team rocket blasts off at the speed of light
you can only be racist if you're white


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Sep 15, 2020)

Take Jessie and James out of your goddamn mouth


----------



## verygayFrogs (Sep 15, 2020)

Trump's Chosen said:


> If you can guess which one it is.
> 
> View attachment 1481534


Ganondorf?

But at least Team Rocket actually succeeds in some goals like taking over Silph co and the Slowpoke operation. You just put it to an end.

And the anime team rocket at least made some damn good jokes and are supposed to be 15 according to Bulbapedia??? They look too close to their fucking 20's


----------



## Tim Buckley (Sep 18, 2020)

verygayFrogs said:


> Ganondorf?
> 
> But at least Team Rocket actually succeeds in some goals like taking over Silph co and the Slowpoke operation. You just put it to an end.
> 
> And the anime team rocket at least made some damn good jokes and are supposed to be 15 according to Bulbapedia??? They look too close to their fucking 20's


To be fair I'm comparing Antifa more with each game's "evil team" grunts instead of the anime's team rocket.
Makes just too much sense.


----------



## An Account (Sep 21, 2020)

No but they are led by Megamind.


----------

